# Best tips and tricks for plowing ?



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

I started off plowing about 3 years ago now (4th season this winter) and ive always done really good on my routes and have always gotten things done on time and really nice looking. I again also look for ways to improve my techniques so i guess i am asking everyone, What are your plowing tips and tricks? 

Thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drive fast and take chances


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I find what's best is to,drop the plow, go forward then raise plow and go backwards.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Get a good paying job with benefits and forget about plowing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1641566 said:


> Get a good paying job with benefits and forget about plowing.


Being your in Erie ,you'll make more an hr at Burger King then plowing.:realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

stay home..


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Tips*

TACK IT OUT, AND DON'T LIFT TILL IT SOUNDS EXPENSIVE:laughing:, No just kidding ,slow and steady wins this type of raceThumbs Up


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1641567 said:


> Being your in Erie ,you'll make more an hr at Burger King then plowing.:realmad:


That's why I push seasonal. :Thumbs Up:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If you plow with an automatic,,,,never wait till you come to a complete stop before going into reverse. And if you plow with a manual,,,,,ride that clutch to keep your speed dwn 
Bahaha. Just had to get that out


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Tough group*

You guys are being hard core.

Sounds like if you are getting finished in a timely manner and clients are happy you are doing some things right. Hopefully you are making a good profit. For many contractors that in itself is a trick.

Good luck in year four.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd give up Peteo first born to be done on time.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You can't teach inspiration! Even after 25 years of plowing I still come up with new tricks. I'll be plowing and start laughing at myself, wondering why I never thought of an idea before. Special strategies like -the roundy round,the straight blade swiss cheese, the arcing back blade supreme,or the offset low spillover side walk helper. If I took videos I would attain hero status. My ultimate achievement- plowing for hours without backing up- (dreaded international standard trans )gps tracking would have shorted out.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Need to elaborate in the straight blade Swiss cheese


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

NickT;1642871 said:


> Need to elaborate in the straight blade Swiss cheese


He nelaborate elibrate on all those dance moves.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

All in good time, need to make sure patents and trademarks are in place.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed for 3 hours forward. My reverse was out. It was new Tranny time, but I finished the event. My Tranny was paid for with that event.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

"Swiss cheesing the lot" - Probably a very common strategy. Best implemented with 6" or heavier snow totals. It's when I plow at high speed with my 10' fisher mc with the blade straight. My goal is to move as much snow as possible in the shortest time. When I'm done the lot looks like a total mess. I'm followed by the windrowing blizzard 810 (pre dd of course). This method can be utilized during an event to make plowing easier and faster when event is over. Also used when the windrow gets so large the truck that's plowing can only take a small bite. Then I do a "backside windrow reduction" to help remove the impediment(a hindrance or obstruction in doing something) to efficient plowing.
Professor Plow :salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to do that all the time, with a slight variation. I would angle the blade and take a full bite and not worry about spillover. I also took the weight off the blade. Extra weight on the front tires reduced being pushed sideways and saved a little cutting edge wear. 

Then go back and clean up nice and pretty


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've only been plowing snow for 20 years and every year I feel like I just started so do what ever feels right


----------

